# Home made magnetic base lamp from a fan light and speaker magnet



## Braintangler (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Tozguy (Dec 18, 2017)

I knew that I was saving some old speakers for something. Thanks for the idea


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice job


----------



## ch2co (Dec 18, 2017)

Big thumbs up on this one, THANK YOU!


----------



## brino (Dec 19, 2017)

First, Welcome to the group!

Second nice job on the lamp. That thing is BRIGHT!
Are they LED?

-brino


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 19, 2017)

Really nice light. I have two of those magnets from my 1970's, 15" CV studio monitors that met their demise,  during an exceptionally rousing, presentation of "Dark side of the moon". Welcome to the forum. Mike


----------

